# Product Annoucement Oct 12th!



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

Annoucement 

Apple has announced a “One More Thing” event on October 12, 2005, at the same California Theatre venue in San Jose where the iPod photo and U2 Special Edition iPod were announced last year. The event, promoted to select media, will begin at 10:00am Pacific, and is named after the famed oratory trick of Apple CEO Steve Jobs, who uses the phrase as a prelude to a bombshell announcement at the close of a keynote speech. As contrasted with the blue jeans image used to tease the announcement of the iPod nano, the One More Thing event is promoted with a red theater-like curtain. iLounge will be on hand to provide coverage of the day’s announcements, which will come one day after the company publicly discloses its financial results on October 11.



New iPod?

New PB?


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

Perhaps the Official annoucement for the new Mini Macs?


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Video ipod here we come!


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Yah, against the red velvet curtain (like theatres used to have) I would assume an iPod that plays video.

Should be fun no matter what they announce.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Come on AppleWorks 7....fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

hmmm "one more thing" usually means, at least in a keynote, something pretty cool. When they played down an announcement like the Nano (which apparently has sold so many units it's not funny) who knows what this will be. A G5 laptop? LOL (I know, not holding my breath for anything like that) ... but who knows? Holding out with current G4 laptops for almost another year will really hurt them. Portables are a HUGE piece of the sales for Apple. Then again maybe it will be a dual core G4 laptop 

Probably all wishful thinking.

Maybe it will be the announcement of the end of the ITMS instead of giving in to the pressure of variable pricing! (that was sarcastic in case you couldn't tell)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> Come on AppleWorks 7....fingers crossed.


Nah. 

HYPERCARD PLAYER 3 FOR OS X!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Pippin 2.0


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Reading around the various forums, the "smart money" (read: most people who populate such forums) seems to be on a video iPod and possibly some sort of iTMS-like download service. One thing is for sure--if they can top the Nano, I'll be amazed (though, with the roll they've been on, not totally surprised).


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

macsackbut said:


> Reading around the various forums, the "smart money" (read: most people who populate such forums) seems to be on a video iPod and possibly some sort of iTMS-like download service. One thing is for sure--if they can top the Nano, I'll be amazed (though, with the roll they've been on, not totally surprised).


Agreed. Definitely has to be a video iPod or something like that. I wish it was just a straight up Powerbook, but I guess thats not going to happen. I doubt there would be an announcement for bumped powerbooks. 

Maybe they will be released as part of the video iPod presentation. 

Fingers crossed for updated PB.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

Dual-core!!!!!!


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

I think those movie curtains in the inviitation mean something. How about a set top box combined with an iTunes movie download service?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

The Doug said:


> Nah.
> 
> HYPERCARD PLAYER 3 FOR OS X!


Yes!


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm excited to see what one of the many new features in Mac OS X 10.5.0 (Leopard) will be... thou that's probly the january one... oh well


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Its oviously a video ipod (in my opininoin). The fact that the Nano was realeased, will have one more ipod (video one) or should I say one more thing? The curtains also give it away. Jobs will probably come on stage wearing a movie t shirt as well. Maybe Casablanca or King Kong. I am pretty sure its the video ipod


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

audiodan said:


> Its oviously a video ipod (in my opininoin). The fact that the Nano was realeased, will have one more ipod (video one) or should I say one more thing? The curtains also give it away. Jobs will probably come on stage wearing a movie t shirt as well. Maybe Casablanca or King Kong. I am pretty sure its the video ipod



But the fact that apple already released an iPod (thus the iPod nono) not even a month ago, makes me think it'll be a Computer... and about the clothes... Steve Job's will most DEFINITELY wear Blue Jeans, a Black Belt and this Traditional Black Shirt!!!

Fingers crossed for an Apple Computer... iPod's are getting to be excessive...


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

G5 laptop and dual core G5 desktops (one can hope)


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

My money is on either dual core (the fastest computer over again, perhaps jointly with a vendor e.g. Quark 7); or on 40 and 80 Gig iPods - shifting the whole line to a slimmer design.

I still believe that video is 'digging in the wrong place'

Finally, the biggest threat to Apple is the Nokia N91, so a salvo in that direction might be appropriate, although I think it comes too close on the heels of the Nano/Rokr. It would prejudice the Nano Xmas sales.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I really don't think its a computer. With intel macs still at least a half year away, I dont see them doing anything more than speed bumps, and we all know Steve's catch phrase means something new. I believe apple must make the video leap in ipods, but as with music they need to supply a legitimate video download source to go along with it.

My prediction, ipod video/imovie video store.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Bluetooth Mighty Mouse.


PULEEZE!


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I think video from ITMS combined with Airport Express A/V makes more sense at this time ... to get the infrastructure in place for people to download video content to their computer which they can easily route to their TV's. A video iPod only would work if you could hook it to your TV as well.

This makes more sense to me than a 'media centre' that many have speculated on ... it would be cheaper and not replicate the computer you already have. I also think an ITMS video/Airport Express A/V combination would be a pre-emptive strike against M$ for living room control (which they are trying to make happen with the Xbox 360).


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Maybe Apple is secretly making a new Blackberry hybrid and will announce the
release later this month calling it "The MacBerry"
(Or "The Mac-Berry" because it has less Google hits with a hyphen)

http://www.pocketmac.net/products/pmblackberry/index.html


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

I know someone on this forum probably knows this off of the top of their head, so I'll go ahead and ask...

Over the course of the last few years, what have been the exact products that have been introduced with the saying "And one more thing..." it would be nice to see the chronology.. and to guage whether they've ever used the term on a not-so-innovative product.

It's gotta be something great.. great enough to do a whole event around it..


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Oh.. and here's the full media invitation:


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Sorry PirateMyke.. I didn't realize you had already posted the image in another thread..

Anyway -- one more observation that I haven't seen mentioned by anyone else yet:

In addition to the curtains, which allude to "video" or "theatre", is the font at the bottom of the invitation in Chicago? If so, doesn't this scream "iPod"? Isn't the iPod the only thing left from Apple that uses the Chicago font natively?


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Derrick said:


> I think video from ITMS combined with Airport Express A/V makes more sense at this time ... to get the infrastructure in place for people to download video content to their computer which they can easily route to their TV's. A video iPod only would work if you could hook it to your TV as well.
> 
> This makes more sense to me than a 'media centre' that many have speculated on ... it would be cheaper and not replicate the computer you already have. I also think an ITMS video/Airport Express A/V combination would be a pre-emptive strike against M$ for living room control (which they are trying to make happen with the Xbox 360).


I like this idea the best.

If browsing simple small photos on my iPod drains battery power like there is no tomorrow, I can't see a handheld video iPod being relevant -yet.

Quicktime 7 has finally been released for the PC, there is a large install base running iTunes5, and there is rumor of a leak the other day that 5.02 was available for a moment thru software update.

Mr. Jobs said this year was the year of HD, and this is his last chance this year to prove himself.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

So far I am surprised that the major news channels, ie CNET, have not picked up on this yet.

Wonder if this has anything to do with the mysterious and quiet update of the Mac Mini. 

Perhaps a movie/TV set top box based on the Mac Mini???


----------



## pochien (Mar 18, 2005)

cool...more Apple products to buy for everyone la! I've heard there might be a new Apple DIsplay coming out! If that's the case, guss what, a good time to buy the current model. haha, hopefully the price can be as low as it can.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Derrick said:


> I think video from ITMS combined with Airport Express A/V makes more sense at this time ... to get the infrastructure in place for people to download video content to their computer which they can easily route to their TV's. A video iPod only would work if you could hook it to your TV as well.


I could see that.


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

It is so going to be a Airport express plus video because i just bought one a few weeks ago after waiting till after Paris hoping they might release something like this. Bugger.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0510oct12.html


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

Carex said:


> http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0510oct12.html


The problem with what thinksecret says is that a big event for PowerPC based upgrades seems unlikely at this point. I'm not saying it has to be an iPod but based on the info out there I think it will be more than a speed bump or a dual core PowerMac. It may be an update to those but an event like this indicates there's something more to it.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

While I accept that it's unlikely, the coolest move would be new Intel PowerBooks and/or PowerMacs. Job's noted date of June 06 for the first Intel machines is a potential volume killer as some buyers, especially at the pro end, will wait and see.

The PBs especially are appearing weak in some ways, at a time when notebook sales generally are solid.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

What about a video playing, wireless capable tablet style device? Apple very recently applied for a patent on that type of device. If it also ran OSX or a paired down version of it (OSX light) it might make sense.

And of course hooking it up with wireless video playing capability (maybe a new airport express), and ITMS video! Provided of course Apple's DRM (which is mostly industry accepted) can be extended for quicktime video playback.

Something along these lines might also make sense at this point. A video iPod, being in an iPod like form factor really doesn't make a lot of sense to me. At the very least you would want a screen at least the size of a PSP or PocketPC ... but knowing apple it makes more sense if it was something like a 10"-12" TFT tablet!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Tablet's yet another technology looking for a market. Dog.

Re-reading the thread, I'm putting my money on Dual Core and nothing else... Any takers?


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

I've wanted a tablet ever since I downloaded ArtRage.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

The idea of an Intel-based Mac being rolled out on the 12th is actually kind of intriguing. Rather than a video iPod, the curtain could imply that they are introducing something <i>completely</i> new, which, say, an Intel-chip PowerBook would certainly be. 

The part in the Think Secret article that makes the most sense is that Apple wouldn't want to introduce something that might hurt Nano sales, which a video iPod would probably do, especially just before Christmas.

Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The Powerbook update works for me... isn't it about time that Apple's pro-line of laptops finally entered into what Steve Jobs called, "the era of HD"?

The 12" will finally go widescreen (and possibly 13"), and all screens up-resed to something useful.


M


----------



## wedgeporter (Aug 17, 2005)

Like someone here already said: What has SJ intro'd w/"Just one more thing..."?

Anyone know? I'm askin' 'cause I don't. But my spidey-sense tingles w/BIG.
As in, not just a speed bump....etc. Maybe super AirPort, but that would mean new HW to take advantage...

Could be breakout Intel machine.

Oh, someone said tablet was something like, 'tech looking for a market'...
Wasn't the same thing said about MP3 players? (ps -- I was one who derided Apple for entering a non-CPU based market. Music? bah!) Guess I was wrong about that.

I think it's gonna be some sort of tablet device...nice, nice, VERY nice.

Wireless AirPort vid/remote/tablet. Form factor 1/2 between iBook and iPod.
The iTab/iPad...or something like that.

Any specifics on what Steve has sprung after "Just one more thing..."?


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

Remember those powerbooks Best Buy had hugely reduced?
It's a powerbook update (please!)


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

My mac retailer has been strangely light on apple laptops lately. hmmmm


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

The era of HD ... haha

My PowerBook [Al PB 1.25 GHz] can't even run HD [of course it doesn't have the screen res either] ... it totally chokes and coughs like a Pinto.


----------



## JoeCanadian (May 16, 2005)

*My guess is ...*

this is the keynote that was originally planned for the Apple Expo in Paris that was mysteriously cancelled without explanation. As for what will be the announcement(s), who knows. I still find the video iPod a dumb idea.


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

I will only believe the person, if any on this forum, who correctly predicted the nano.
The rest of you...bullocks!


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

It just doesn't make sense that it would be another freakin' iPod, especially on the heels of the "high-margin" Nano. Apple should just suckup the sales on the Nano until after Christmas. iPods - nano or not - are not groundbreaking. Why would I trade-up to a nano from my mini - I wouldn't - the mini is small enough for my big mitts ... A 970 MP PowerMac would be a true break-through. The fact that the distribution channels [for PowerMacs and PowerBooks] are dry is a VERY important indicator of what's to come. Don't read into the curtain thing too literally, it's just "hiding" something ... doesn't necessarily represent a movie theater and therefore a video iPod. I suspect that whoever mentioned above: that this is most likely the Keynote that was cancelled in Paris is probably right ... the product  in question were probably not quite ready.

keep it real...


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

enaj said:


> I will only believe the person, if any on this forum, who correctly predicted the nano.
> The rest of you...bullocks!


Well, that's kind of boring, isn't it?


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

*I peeked!*

I looked behind the curtain, and I saw the left fron corner of a PowerBook. I know there's more, but that's all I could see... Maybe because that's what I want?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

If it's a postponed keynote, then maybe there's more than one announcement in the offing:

- speed/feature bumps for Mac mini, laptops (doubtful they'll do anything groundbreaking with laptops just before switching to Intel)

- video iPod - I agree it doesn't sound like the greatest idea, but trust Apple to take an iffy idea and make something interesting out of it

- Numbers? (The spreadsheet and/or database rumoured to be planned for iWork)

- the rumoured video-over-airport device (Airport AV?), together wit iTunes


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

iMatt said:


> (doubtful they'll do anything groundbreaking with laptops just before switching to Intel)


So you don't think there's any possibility that this could BE the switch to Intel, with a redesigned PB? I suppose it is a long shot. 

But I agree that an A/V AirportExpress module and a video download service, and possibly combined with a video iPod, seems the most likely option, despite what Think Secret says .


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

What if it is a camcorder device that is HD, has a consumer price tag versus the high cost of the one Sony and Canon have, and works together with another device that Apple is announcing? 

Apple declared this the year of HD, we really haven't seen too many Mac users jumping on the HD part yet, perhaps this announcement will allow for this to happen?

If Apple does announce brand new Powerbooks, and updates to the G5 line up, which I doubt will happen, what would be left to announce in 2.5 months from now at MWSF? 

I'm not sure I understand the video over airport device? What purpose would that serve? Using the Mac or Powerbook to watch a DVD on our televisions? Instead of using our DVD players hooked up to our televisions? Or recording television shows to our Macs onto DVDs instead of the DVD burner recording machines that do that already?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Maybe the long awaited possibility of a Sony/Apple Movie store for a soon to be
announced iMoviePod with perhaps (Just guessing here) H.D. capabililities?.

http://osviews.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=3264


----------



## Mac-A-Rui (Apr 28, 2005)

I've read that it's a Video iPod the size of the iPod photo with the screen larger and closer to the click wheel. The iPod video is also going to be a few millimeters thinner then the iPod photo. Now with that in mind, I too think it's a dumb idea! In a way, I guess it's like the PSP watching video! So if your ever bored, wipe out ur ipod video and watch a movie on a plane, car ride, chances are you can plug it into your tv and watch it on there! Oh well we'll see, I just got the nano and it's true it does scratch really easily. Kinda sucks! I really want to hear more about these macintels and can't wait for them to circulate!


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Why do people think that Apple will be releasing Intel Powerbooks next week? MWSF in January?

Do you really think Apple would do that? I guess that means all the developers who are working out the bugs on the Intel Mac towers are wasting their time as Intel chips work no problem and Apple has worked out all the bugs for OS X and Intel, all the software developers have ported all the software already to go for the Intel Powerbooks Apple is announcing next week right? I mean why bother with Intel Mac towers, if the switch over to Intel is ready to go with the Powerbooks over the Mac Intel Towers?

Good luck with that one


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I wish its something with a new iPod. I read on iPOdDN that video ipods comin out this week!!! They also say, it will have smaller click wheel like nano and a bigger screen! I cnt wait!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

macsackbut said:


> So you don't think there's any possibility that this could BE the switch to Intel, with a redesigned PB? I suppose it is a long shot.


I think that this being the announcement of Mac-Intel machines is a long, long longshot. When they first announced the switch, I predicted they'd have the first models earlier than promised, but only by one quarter (i.e. announcement at MacWorld in January, shipping in March '06). An announcement next week would be six months early...very un-Apple.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

MacGYVER said:


> I'm not sure I understand the video over airport device? What purpose would that serve? Using the Mac or Powerbook to watch a DVD on our televisions? Instead of using our DVD players hooked up to our televisions? Or recording television shows to our Macs onto DVDs instead of the DVD burner recording machines that do that already?


Without some kind of legit content download service, with content people will actually pay for (movies, certain TV shows), it would be a pretty useless device. But such a service opens up the possibility of downloading on your computer and streaming to your TV/home theatre with no intermediate steps.

Right now, for example, you can download divX files, burn them to disc, and watch them on a divX compatible DVD player. Or so I've heard.  With an Airport AV, you cut out the disc burning and the need for any player other than iTunes or whatever Apple releases to play the content. With a download service you add cost and DRM, but you cut out long waits and uncertain file quality -- just like with music.

Ooops, the Mac (and especially the mini) just got a whole lot more interesting as a home-entertainment hub...


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

ThinkSecret is reporting it is updated PowerBooks and Power Macs. I find that a lot more realistic than video iPods (or any iPod announcement).


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

Intel macs just won't happen at this time, I'd have to agree on that one. There's not enough working OS stuff let alone other applications yet 

iBooks and powerbooks are the most likely candidates, but you never know with apple, if they've invited the media it must be something pretty decent .. I mean they downplayed the iPod nano announcement big time (and that's a pretty awesome product)....


----------



## TB3 (Jan 15, 2005)

This is my prediction, based on some news I picked up last week: an iPod with built-in satellite radio, either XM or Sirius. I think it's XM.
A video iPod doesn't seem 'doable' with the current state of technology; the screen is too small, and the battery life would be terrible.
Speed bumps to the present lineup would be nice, but they don't seem to be worthy of a big press event like the Nano was.
Let's see if I'm right next week.


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

Well one thing it WILL NOT be is Intel-based products, that would require a major OS release at the same time.

If it was a video-based iPod and I don't think it is, I can see the advantage of hooking the iPod up to a TV or large monitor [that would be fantastic], but I cannot see a person watching video on a tiny screen ... it would need to be at least as big as the Sony playstation handheld. I find looking at pictures on an iPod photo - very difficult. The ideal platform for a video iPod would be one that does several things: music, video, storage, 2-way UI ... a portable digital hub - if you will.


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

As some of u know I am waiting for my new PowerMac... I bought it from a MusicSoftware Creation Company where I have a friend in the States.

He offered to sell me his dual 2.7 tower at a wicked deal, and I couldn't figure out why he wanted to sell it but I was / am totally stoked to buy it.

He was supposed to send it up last week, but didn't. 

I phoned him and complained "man I am so eager for the machine. when can you bring it?"

He was saying to me "just relax I wanted to bring it up, but I dont want you to be pissed at me for selling it to you"

I said "why would I be pissed at you for selling it to me"

He told me to "wait until next week, and if nothing new is announced then i will bring it up right away, and if something new is announced then you can choose to take the machine or whatever"

so i said sure and now I am totally convinced that he knows something that I dont that he will not tell me, and it has everything to do with new PM.

Now I am wondering why he is selling his 2.7 anyway?

Originally he just kind of mentioned it to me 2 weeks ago, and I dont think he expected me to say I want it.

Now I am sure that he doesn't want to piss off a friend by selling him an <b>old</b>
machine just days before a new one comes out.

So I am convinced, thought not with any hard facts, that the new announcement has to do with PM and that it is well known by some in the industry.

So I am kind of relieved now that I dont have the 2.7 yet, hopefully the waits for the new machine are not to long, as I have almost sold my iMac, but I will buy directly form the AppleStore next week.

Corey


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

parousia said:


> As some of u know I am waiting for my new PowerMac... I bought it from a MusicSoftware Creation Company where I have a friend in the States.
> 
> He offered to sell me his dual 2.7 tower at a wicked deal, and I couldn't figure out why he wanted to sell it but I was / am totally stoked to buy it.
> 
> ...


Depends on what kind of deal you'd be getting ... those dual 2.7s are very powerful machines ... a dual-core will be really pricey. Now if I'd just bought a PowerMac from Apple I'd be upset. For specific users, a dual-core machine will be a substantial performance boost over 2.7s. You never know when new gear is going to be released, but you can make educated guesses.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

my bet is on apple getting into the movie distribution biz. a video ipod would be so lame.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Apple won't get into the movie distribution business. Apple won't release a video iPod.

There is currently no way to distribute high-quality video over the internet quickly. Even using BitTorrent when the source is widely available, a 700MB movie file takes 1 to 2 hours. This is fine for internet junkies, but for your average home consumer who doesn't understand stuff like bandwidth, this would be consider "crappy service". Your local cable company can delivery video NOW. Your local video store is 5 minutes away. An Apple download service would take 2 hours to deliver the latest Hollywood hit. Hardly a good "quality of experience" that Apple strives for.

The first step towards a video iPod would be to have Macs easily capture video. They don't. It can be complicated. It can be expensive. Apple needs to make it so the home user can record "The West Wing" tonight, edit it quickly (get out the commercials), load it onto the iPod, and watch it on the subway ride tomorrow.

I can't even imagine Apple trying to get around copyright issues in regards to ripping a DVD down to iPod compatibility.

Nope. Not going to happen. No video iPods this year folks. But we will wait until next Wednesday. I will happily eat crow if it means I can do so while handling a video iPod.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

http://video.google.com/

Google Video Beta


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Heart said:


> http://video.google.com/
> 
> Google Video Beta


And that proves what? Questionable quality. Questionable content. Questionable copyrights. Not something Apple wants to associate with.


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

*BTW rebate on PM @ Amazonus.com*

BTW another pointer to new powermacs is that Amazon in the states is offering a $200 us rebate on their purchase.

Parousia

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t..._2/103-2468095-6094242?v=glance&s=pc&n=507846


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> BBC 6 Music report: Video iPod set to debut in London next week
> By Charles Starrett | 10.05.05 | iPod | tell-a-friend
> During a broadcast earlier in the day, BBC 6 Music news reported “Apple is set to unveil a new video iPod at the BBC Television Centre in London on October the 12th. The company is expected to reveal details of the new MP3 and video player as well as video bundles to be available from the company’s iTunes stores.” Conflicting reports about the rumored video iPod have run rampant across the web since Apple sent out the “One More Thing...” announcements yesterday. The broadcast is no longer available on the BBC site


Hmmm disinformation or????.............


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I remember reading something about Apple originally launching Quicktime TV back in 1999 .... what if that is now being re-launched? ... now that technology has made IP/TV viable.

While Apple would not be able to make themselves a record label (yet) ... I don't see any barriers to them entering the IP/TV arena.

A little something new to add to the speculation


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

wouldn't it be crazy if apple unveiled intel hardware early? that's what they _need_ to do, but it's probably just another stupid ipod announcement.


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> wouldn't it be crazy if apple unveiled intel hardware early? that's what they _need_ to do, but it's probably just another stupid ipod announcement.


There's no way ... Tiger came what 5 months ago ... would mean there would be a new OS X release alongside new Intel hardware. Jobs was saying by the middle of 2006 they're not going to deliver Intel boxes 9 months early, I'm sure there are a lot of kinks to work out.

As much as an iPod release would suck [and so would watching video on a 1.5" screen]; given it's their major source of revenue, I wouldn't be surprised. With the Nano being barely a few weeks old, it doesn't make sense ... IMO. PowerMac updates are likely as well.

Given the nature of the event, I'm not sure what to expect: something big or something like another iPod. No more guessing for me ... but this sure is fun.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

I can't wait for Apple to announce something, so that all Mac users can start the usual bitching of what Apple didn't do or should have done etc... 

Bring on the complaints!


----------



## digitalmatty (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't see a new ipod already...seems silly given they JUST released the nano...but would they really make such a big deal for speed bumps and a dual core powermac? That's not THAT substantial...my money is on G5 powerbooks...or something NEW...not just updates...the one more thing usually is something completley new...imacs, mac mini, ipod mini etc...

not claiming my view is the only one...just pointing out some obvious facts.


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

digitalmatty said:


> I can't see a new ipod already...seems silly given they JUST released the nano...but would they really make such a big deal for speed bumps and a dual core powermac? That's not THAT substantial...my money is on G5 powerbooks...or something NEW...not just updates...the one more thing usually is something completley new...imacs, mac mini, ipod mini etc...
> 
> not claiming my view is the only one...just pointing out some obvious facts.


Dude ... dual-core is very substantial - the 970MP is bigger than any iPod. With the exception of crazy, super-exotic Sun workstations and I believe AMD has a product just about ready, dual-core is not mainstream - yet. This is no speed-bump ... it's a speed leap and a major step forward in processor design - it's hardly an "update." In layman terms you're basically looking at 4 processors in one machine. One could argue it would almost be as big as the G5 PM intro. Apple never has special events for speed bumps e.g. dual 2.0 GHz to dual 2.3 GHz. This would definitely be a HUGE deal. A new PowerBook that dumps the G4 would also be groundbreaking.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

AMD and intel have had consumer dual core chips for several months now.

But it would have to be substantial. They wouldn't use the 'red curtain' metaphor on some speed bump or upgrade, this would be an entirely new product (my guess anyway).

Otherwise it would be something major in the pMac or pBook.

Somehow i don't see a G5 powerbook coming out now, but if that's true, they have my money!

$.02


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

TB3 said:


> This is my prediction, based on some news I picked up last week: an iPod with built-in satellite radio, either XM or Sirius. I think it's XM.
> A video iPod doesn't seem 'doable' with the current state of technology; the screen is too small, and the battery life would be terrible.
> Speed bumps to the present lineup would be nice, but they don't seem to be worthy of a big press event like the Nano was.
> Let's see if I'm right next week.



So you're suggesting that millions of people will be walking around holding an omnidirectional antenna above their heads in the near future? Or is this strictly a home/auto application? If I am envisioning this correctly, it doesn't seem like its a smart move.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

DrewNL said:


> So you're suggesting that millions of people will be walking around holding an omnidirectional antenna above their heads in the near future? Or is this strictly a home/auto application? If I am envisioning this correctly, it doesn't seem like its a smart move.


If apple said it would be cool to run around gobbling like turkeys people would do.

On the other hand, it does seem a bit ridiculous


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> wouldn't it be crazy if apple unveiled intel hardware early? that's what they _need_ to do


Why does Apple _need_ to unveil Intel hardware?

Intel native software is virtually non-existant.
Apple has problems enough keeping up with the demands for their current hardware.

And for everybody that keeps stating that we have to wait for a major OS upgrade for the Intel machines, that is completely false. Tiger is the OS to be when Intel is released. 10.5 won't be available until the end of 2006 or early 2007.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm going to be in NYC next week, I hope to visit the Soho store on Wed... is there a live broadcast that they would play in the apple stores? It would be cool if the new products are in the store when we go. I'm excited!


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Just a thought, but would there be any market for an iMovie store, similar to the iTunes store, but with ability to download Movies for a fee??? probably not, but an interesting idea...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> Apple won't get into the movie distribution business. Apple won't release a video iPod.
> 
> There is currently no way to distribute high-quality video over the internet quickly. Even using BitTorrent when the source is widely available, a 700MB movie file takes 1 to 2 hours.


I have no real idea of what Apple is releasing, so your first statement may or may not be right...but if there's no video service, speed won't be the reason.

Ever download an album from iTunes? It's way, way, faster than a well-seeded torrent. Basically fills your Internet connection for a couple of minutes, and you're done. (I.e. you get several megabits per second throughput, vs. 80-100 kbps, and often much slower, for a torrent.) So a video ten times the size could still be quite reasonable -- the download time would be measured in minutes, not hours. Can I have the latest episode of Lost or the Sopranos -- or any episode at all, for that matter -- in 5-10 minutes for say $1.99? Can I watch it as many times as I like on a reasonable number of platforms? Sweet, I'm there. 

A second point is that Apple launched the iTMS at a time when broadband was still pretty rare in the States. It worked out anyway, since they were ready and waiting when adoption rates started to grow to serious levels. Looking down the road, faster broadband is the next wave. Companies that are ready with content suited to those faster connections will be in a better place than those that wait until everybody has 100 megabit broadband.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I agree speed wouldn't be an issue, especially when the video only needs to be optimized for an ipod size screen.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

iMatt said:


> Can I have the latest episode of Lost or the Sopranos -- or any episode at all, for that matter -- in 5-10 minutes for say $1.99? Can I watch it as many times as I like on a reasonable number of platforms? Sweet, I'm there.


I love the irony of downloading "The Sopranos" legally.

But at least that's "pay tv."

"Lost" is available via VCR or DVR or what have you for a fee that most people already pay.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

andreww said:


> I agree speed wouldn't be an issue, especially when the video only needs to be optimized for an ipod size screen.


If they're not going to make it suitable for TV viewing, there's a problem. 

By my very rough calculation, a customer with a DSL connection capable of sustaining a 2 Mbps connection should be able to download a 45-minute TV-quality (or better) file in under 25 minutes. With a 6 Mbps connection (fastest now available commercially in Canada, AFAIK), you're looking at less than 8 minutes.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

HowEver said:


> I love the irony of downloading "The Sopranos" legally.
> 
> But at least that's "pay tv."
> 
> "Lost" is available via VCR or DVR or what have you for a fee that most people already pay.


To me, the beauty of this kind of system is that you don't need to remember to record anything, have a blank tape or disc handy, or make space on your DVR. It's on-demand. Say you've just recently become a fan of Lost -- you rented the season 1 DVD and you're hooked. How are you going to catch up on the second season's first few episodes?


----------



## legioss (Jul 18, 2005)

you know, the funny thing is that when you already know what the announcement is, or atleast part of it, watching the speculation is kind of like watching a tennis match. The volleys back and forth are humorous. 

I have been working on at least part of the anouncement for the past month now. And it has nothing to do with an iPod. I will let you all know what it is when the NDA expires.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

legioss said:


> I have been working on at least part of the anouncement for the past month now. And it has nothing to do with an iPod. I will let you all know what it is when the NDA expires.


Pretty cool that you get to work on it... does the NDA expire before the 12th???


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

legioss said:


> I have been working on at least part of the anouncement for the past month now. And it has nothing to do with an iPod. I will let you all know what it is when the NDA expires.


Is this for real?


----------



## legioss (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry, but the NDA does not expire until the 12th. When the announcement comes, I can let you all in on the full specs.

And bighead, this is for real. Look at my other recent post and you can figure it out.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

legioss said:


> this is for real. Look at my other recent post and you can figure it out.



[mr.burns_voice] Excellent [/mr.burns_voice]


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

I found out what is behind the curtain
A man with a odd looking machine - at least that is what the tinman told me.


----------



## digitalmatty (Mar 2, 2005)

kent said:


> Dude ... dual-core is very substantial - the 970MP is bigger than any iPod. With the exception of crazy, super-exotic Sun workstations and I believe AMD has a product just about ready, dual-core is not mainstream - yet. This is no speed-bump ... it's a speed leap and a major step forward in processor design - it's hardly an "update." In layman terms you're basically looking at 4 processors in one machine. One could argue it would almost be as big as the G5 PM intro. Apple never has special events for speed bumps e.g. dual 2.0 GHz to dual 2.3 GHz. This would definitely be a HUGE deal. A new PowerBook that dumps the G4 would also be groundbreaking.


wow crazy...didn't know it was that substantial...seems more logical when you put it that way that they'd lay down a special event.


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

"... just one more thing." If memory serves me correctly, the first time Steve Jobs said that at a keynote was to announce that Apple was making a profit again. It was quite a big deal at the time.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

iMatt said:


> By my very rough calculation, a customer with a DSL connection capable of sustaining a 2 Mbps connection should be able to download a 45-minute TV-quality (or better) file in under 25 minutes.


Show me any home user who has reached 2Mbps throughput (That's 2000kbps!). The best I can get at home is 300-400kbps. At the office I can hit that no problem, but that is with serious hardware in place.

So let's say that the latest episode of "Lost" is made available at decent quality. I would say 350MB (Divx).

A 350MB file coming down at 300kbps would take about 3 hours.
A 350MB file coming down at 2Mbps would take about 25 minutes.

Unfortunately, a 2Mbps connection is not realistic for the majority of home users.

Factor in bandwidth limitations by ISPs, general internet bandwidth limitations, thousands of people wanting to download the latest Hollywood flick, and you should start to realize that the scope of such an undertaking is MASSIVE.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

I get much better than this on my home connection all the time. The rogers extreme is rated at 5Mbs and I actually max it out when downloading from some servers (apple's being one of them). I think you're mixing things up a bit in your statement below ... kilotBYTES per second and kiloBITs per second are a different thing altogether. Internet connectivity is always measured with kilotBITS/sec.

2Mbs (that's 2 megabits/second) = 256 kilobytes/sec (or thereabouts) which is not that unrealistic at all From a good server, on my 5Mbs (megabits/second) connection I get solid 600 kilobytes/second with higher peaks.




guytoronto said:


> Show me any home user who has reached 2Mbps throughput (That's 2000kbps!). The best I can get at home is 300-400kbps. At the office I can hit that no problem, but that is with serious hardware in place.
> 
> So let's say that the latest episode of "Lost" is made available at decent quality. I would say 350MB (Divx).
> 
> ...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm not saying it would be a trivial undertaking, but that it's not as far-fetched as you think. Sympatico Highspeed (to take one example) is rated at 3 Mbps; I was assuming 2 Mbps real-world, but that's just a guess based on iTMS download speeds (which, again, are massively faster than any torrent I've ever seen). I could do an actual speed measurement tonight.

Then add the fact that home broadband speeds will keep growing and many providers have no limits, and it becomes obvious (to me) that there is a potential user base for such a service, even though it would be quite small at this time. And it seems to me that the time to launch is when the user base is small; you don't want it immediately flooded with millions of people trying to download stuff (unless you're going to use some kind of torrent-like tech to distribute the load).

Edit: I'm on a regular Videotron cable connection here at work, and it just tested at 4500+ kbps...

Edit2: Sympatico Highspeed tests at 2359 kbps down.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Rogers On Demand seems to work fine for a video feed. 

I get 4500k down most often as well on Rogers Business.

Nice and quick right now

2005-10-06 15:23:37 EST: 5612 / 774
Your download speed : 5747693 bps, or 5612 kbps.
A 701.6 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 793388 bps, or 774 kbps.

Thought it felt quick today :clap:
http://speedtest.cogeco.net/


----------



## TB3 (Jan 15, 2005)

DrewNL said:


> So you're suggesting that millions of people will be walking around holding an omnidirectional antenna above their heads in the near future? Or is this strictly a home/auto application? If I am envisioning this correctly, it doesn't seem like its a smart move.


The receivers and antennas have gotten a lot smaller. How much like an iPod does this look like? http://www.xmradio.com/myfi/index.jsp


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

About a month back, I downloaded the first installment of Robert Cringely's Nerd TV, a 1-hour show. The Quicktime video file was 92MB. It took 5 or 6 minutes to download over my 3.0 Mbps DSL modem. Extrapolating to 350MB (which I assume would make a decent quality one-hour show--Nerd TV was pretty grainy at full screen), it works out to 20-25 minutes. So it seems totally doable now. I don't go to the video store that often, but when I do, if I factor in time spent driving, choosing a movie and standing in line, 30 to 40 minutes is not uncommon. 

And just to give one example of the potential market out there, a friend of mine is a huge M*A*S*H* fan and recently went out and bought the complete set on DVD. Movies aside, I bet there's a pretty decent market out there for the oldies too, and the content is just sitting there, waiting to be licenced for this sort of use (I assume).


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> A 350MB file coming down at 300kbps would take about 3 hours.
> A 350MB file coming down at 2Mbps would take about 25 minutes.


i can and do download 350mb episodes of my favourite tv show in about half an hour via bittorent, using a regular rogers high speed connection and an ibook.

about the announcement, it seems clear from legioss's comments at least part of the announcement is to do with autodesk/alias. would autocad for mac warrant this kind of announcement? forget 3ds max, that's never going to happen.



> Why does Apple need to unveil Intel hardware?


i thought it would be self evident but the reason is apple is falling waaay behind on the speed front.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> i thought it would be self evident but the reason is apple is falling waaay behind on the speed front.


But not on the sales front.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> forget 3ds max, that's never going to happen.


 ......oh 

Just how sure are you of that.


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

I would love to see a new model of Mac entirely, or a big improvement on existing models. I don't think it'd take too much engineering to make an iMac from the existing design using an Intel board/chipset (I'll even settle for GMA950 video!) and toss a $300 dual-core P4 in there.

Smoking performance without much change in cost - or even less!

Mac mini with the same tech would be equally cool - especially since there are 2GB DDR2 modules, and you pretty much NEED to have a pair of DDR2 modules going... P4's *need* that dual-channel bandwidth or they are crippled badly.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

I think some of us have not been paying attention to Apple over the past year. i.e. Quicktime 7.

Exhibit 1 - cached quicktime fast start video is no longer recoverable (so you can't save it to your Hard Drive after watching it).
Exhibit 2 - H.264!!!!! - 720 x 480 (DVD resolution) would require 2-3 Mb/second bandwidth. 

As such, you could start fast play almost instantly, and people with slower connections could start playing after buffering for a couple of minutes.

Very doable, now, and it will be/include a rental service.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

BlueMax said:


> P4's *need* that dual-channel bandwidth or they are crippled badly.


Please note that the performance gap between single and dual channel is about 3-4% on average


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

i stole this name said:


> Please note that the performance gap between single and dual channel is about 3-4% on average


From _http://www.digit-life.com/articles2/ddr2-rmma/ddr2-rmma-1ch.html_


> ...the use of DDR2 will not be appropriate at least until the appearance of the first CPUs with bus frequency of 1067 MHz and higher.


There are numerous and confusing articles scattered on the web as per the advantages, supposed advantages, expectations, blah blah blah, about DDR2 RAM in PC systems.

At this point, I was unable to find anything that clearly stated that DDR2 is REQUIRED or it cripples the processor. Any real world gains were extremely minimal.

DDR2 does run at a lower voltage though, using less juice and putting off less heat, which sounds optimal for all of Apples tightly integrated machines.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> From _http://www.digit-life.com/articles2/ddr2-rmma/ddr2-rmma-1ch.html_
> 
> 
> There are numerous and confusing articles scattered on the web as per the advantages, supposed advantages, expectations, blah blah blah, about DDR2 RAM in PC systems.
> ...



What does DDR2 have to do with dual channel!

Dual channel is running dual inline memory modules, single channel is running one separately.


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

i stole this name said:


> Please note that the performance gap between single and dual channel is about 3-4% on average


On an Athlon64 it is. The P4 is vastly different and NEEDS the dual-channel bandwidth.


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

i stole this name said:


> What does DDR2 have to do with dual channel!
> 
> Dual channel is running dual inline memory modules, single channel is running one separately.


The i945 chipset and P4-820(and beyond) processors used DDR2 RAM exclusively. While not directly related, you can bet they'll use DDR2 if they're using dual-core P4's.

/END OF LINE


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> ......oh
> 
> Just how sure are you of that.


want to make it interesting?


----------



## asylus (Oct 7, 2005)

Has anyone theorized OS X 10.4.3? With Windows Vista constantly slipping and losing featuresets, it's a good time to promote Tiger, and I'm pretty sure that Apple was seeding test copies a few weeks back...


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

asylus said:


> Has anyone theorized OS X 10.4.3? With Windows Vista constantly slipping and losing featuresets, it's a good time to promote Tiger, and I'm pretty sure that Apple was seeding test copies a few weeks back...


 So true...it's on the developers hand now, if Macworld is correct...



Edited to add the quote.


----------



## asylus (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, understanding that this is only my second post, and I only just bought my first Mac, I'd still like to throw out my thoughts in response to the theories thus far:

- New Powerbooks: I would doubt it. Certainly not Intel-based (too soon), and the heat coming off of my 17" tells me that a speedier system would just plain generate too much heat to keep from exploding. Adding HD capacity or video in isn't an appealing enough upgrade.

- New iBooks: Based on the above, I think this can be ruled out, too. The iBooks and Powerbooks are already pretty close in performance.

- Video iPod: Personally, I would love to see this, as I love having all my media in one place (currently a full music library on my 4g 40gig). At the same time, I just don't think so, at least not yet. Battery life issues have plagued the HD-based iPods, so I just can't see it satifying video users. I hope I'm wrong, and indeed, one could argue that the Nano is the new low-end iPod, and so a new high-end is needed to complement it, but the 60gig 4g was just re-released, so...

- Mac OS X 10.4.3 (or higher): This makes the most sense to me. A Google search for "mac 10.4.3" will bring up many sites confirming that it is undergoing testing, with several references to hundreds of fixes and performace increases. There was also a claim in this thread of someone knowing the release, being under an NDA, and a claim to be an OS X QA tester in another thread...

Alright, flame me  I'm new to the Mac world, so I am happy to be wrong, but am loving the discussion here. Also, it's nice to actually post after being a lurker for some time...

Cheers all,

://asylus


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I don't mean this as a flame, but there's no way Apple would hold a media event for the release of 10.4.3. It may be coming soon, but like other 10.x.x releases, it'll just show up in Software Update.

There is some kind of major product announcement coming, or perhaps several relatively minor announcements with a biggie at the end. Unlikely that 10.4.3 would rate more than a single sentence in a keynote, if that.


----------



## asylus (Oct 7, 2005)

iMatt said:


> I don't mean this as a flame, but there's no way Apple would hold a media event for the release of 10.4.3. It may be coming soon, but like other 10.x.x releases, it'll just show up in Software Update.
> 
> There is some kind of major product announcement coming, or perhaps several relatively minor announcements with a biggie at the end. Unlikely that 10.4.3 would rate more than a single sentence in a keynote, if that.



That's fair, and I have no knowledge of the media event track record for Apple  I was just thinking along the lines of how Microsoft will try to boast the new Vista features (when is that actually getting released again?), and continuing to show that Tiger already delivers on next year's MS features might be neat to do.

A new product sure would be exciting, though. I'm sure interested to see whatever it is. Were there any other speculations?

://asylus


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Jobs wouldn't even inhale an extra time to announce an incremental upgrade. (i.e. 10.4.3). 10.4.3 coming, as sure as night follows day. It will just show up, silently and unannounced, however, with a read me file disclosing bug fixes and "improvements to networking". 

It is inconceivable that this an incremental upgrade would rate an invitation only event. "One more thing" means a big announcement.


----------



## asylus (Oct 7, 2005)

Well I'd love to see the video iPod. I still can't imagine upgrades to the Powerbooks or iBooks, though. What else?


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Saw this linked to over at TUAW: http://blog.dreamhost.com/2005/10/06/video-killed-the-audio-star/

More speculation on what the writer calls "vTunes." And he claims to have something similar already set up.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

why do people keep saying VIDEO iPod?? Apple has said numerous times that there not interested in doing that quite yet... And if apple DID release a so called "Video iPod" wouldn't that crumble apple's "stated" 5 million iPod nano units this holiday season?


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

> if apple DID release a so called "Video iPod" wouldn't that crumble apple's "stated" 5 million iPod nano units this holiday season?


2 different markets and price points.

That said, I don't think there will be a Video iPod just yet.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

PirateMyke said:


> why do people keep saying VIDEO iPod?? Apple has said numerous times that there not interested in doing that quite yet... And if apple DID release a so called "Video iPod" wouldn't that crumble apple's "stated" 5 million iPod nano units this holiday season?


Firstly, 'Apple' didn't say anything, Steve jobs did, and he was probably slapped by his marketing manager later.

The guy also said that flash drives are too small and apple would never make one. SURPRISE.

About the crumbling Nano sales... hmmm, $199, $349 USD... hmm a _slight _difference there don't ya think? They are two completely different products, it's like saying that releasing the shuffle would cripple mini sales back in January.

I'm not saying its definate, but theres a BIG possibility.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

i stole this name said:


> Firstly, 'Apple' didn't say anything, Steve jobs did, and he was probably slapped by his marketing manager later.


LOL! I don't imagine that ever happening.

The only way I can see Apple releasing a video iPod would be if they enabled video functionality on the existing line of colour screen models, and then having the capability to load on music videos on the iTunes store (already available).

Not really a big and glamorous feature, but feasible for small video files like that.

There would probably be some form of DRM to only allow Apple Authorized Video on the iPod (Quicktime Update?). Export your home movies from iMovie to your iPod.


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm putting my money on dual-core Power Mac. I think the best we could hope for in the Ibook Power Book lines is a form factor change(wide screen all around). I can't see them putting outa Vpod, much better hype to wait until closer to the holidays.


----------



## legioss (Jul 18, 2005)

I have found out that what I am working on is not being released on the 12th, but a few eeks later. So then I am in the same boat as the rest of you. And here I was thinking I actually had knew what was happening. just when Apple leads you to think one thing, they go ahead and turn things around.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Here's another clue as to what's coming (or maybe it's just more AppleSmoke). In Robert Cringely's weekly column, at the very end, he makes an interesting comment:


> if you try to access a page on the Apple web site that doesn't exist, something like http://www.apple.com/cringely you get a "page not found" redirect. But if you try http://www.apple.com/movies you get a "forbidden" message.


I tried this out myself, and as of my posting this message, it's true.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Interesting, but I can see Apple setting up sections of their website in case ever needed, but keeping them offline. Personally, with the nano introduced not long ago, I doubt we'll see a video iPod. But do expect updates to the PowerBooks and PowerMacs (maybe a 13.3" PowerBook, and a dual core G5?), and maybe one interesting new technology.

And what about the eMac? It's been around quite a while without any major updates.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I am now putting my money on the Madonna iPod nano, available in pink! I wouldn't buy one, but it is an interesting rumour nonetheless. 

Also this from this morning: South African slip or hoax


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

Carex said:


> I am now putting my money on the Madonna iPod nano, available in pink! I wouldn't buy one, but it is an interesting rumour nonetheless.
> 
> Also this from this morning: South African slip or hoax


That wouldn't surprise me. It certainly won't be available in white!


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Does it come with cheap perfume and Faux British EQ settings preloaded?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Carex said:


> Also this from this morning: South African slip or hoax


Third possibility: linguistic mixup.

iTunes + iPod Video = "video of iTunes + iPod ad"


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

_"We believe that it is most likely that Apple will launch either a video iPod or a smaller form factor high capacity (>10GB) iPod at next Wednesday's "One More Thing..." event," said Munster._-Appleinsider.

Hmm, the small form factor high capacity iPod seems like an appealing option - but doesn't fit with the red curtains. Either way, the capacity is too small for me to take interest in.


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

How about an Apple Mini-DV/HD Video camera? Wasn't this to be the "year of HD"??? What was the Sony thing about at MacWorld SF this year?


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Some people have mentioned an early switch to Intel. That's interesting...what if they were working on this for much longer than Steve told us. The reason I am suspicious is Intel just announced (formally - we knew it was coming) their built in protection for video. A combined announcement of the iTunes video and a video Intel machine would be interesting.

I can't wait until Wednesday!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

This from one rumours site



> Some of our best sources, who have been with us since the beginning in 1994 and even before Rumors itself existed....are insistent that the iPod will not be Apple's only "Digital Lifestyle Device" for much longer. The video iPod will lead to a big brother, just as the original audio iPod and later iPod Photo led to their smaller but ever so much more impressive sibling, the Nano.
> 
> Something that can transport the whole range of multimedia content from Podcasts to songs to audiobooks to DVR/PVR-style television content and even full length movies on high-speed Ethernet....next-generation Airport wireless networking....all popular optical media, its own desktop-type SATA hard drive(s) and probably a full-featured kitchen sink from what we've been seeing in these reports. A link between the computer network and the iPod Video, often described as something like an "iPod dock on super-steroids cross-bred with a Mac Mini and an Xserve."
> 
> We aren't ready to say that we have proof positive that this device will premiere right away with its small cousin. But it's coming, and some of our most trusted sources are insistent that it's not far off. Take that for whatever it's worth.


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> This from one rumours site


MacOSRumors has a pretty poor reputation among the various rumour sites. Take that for what it's worth too because at this point it's anyones guess what will happen on Wednesday.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

I could see a pvr device and itunes video store. Not a video ipod, not intel macs, not a system update.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

I just want to be like the guy who already know about it and who works for Apple.
...I wish I knew everything


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

Here's a way out idea. What if the one more thing is, Part A:the settling of the Beatles' Apple records lawsuit. Part B: Apple buys Apple and does an end run around the other established music companies and allows artists to develop and sell their music themselves. Thereby keeping a much larger portion of the .99 for themselves. I would imagine many would leave their current company to do so.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

DBerG said:


> I just want to be like the guy who already know about it and who works for Apple.
> ...I wish I knew everything



Hell i don't, the only thing worse than not knowing is knowing and not being able to tell!


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

I am amazed to see how Apple can create so much excitement by announcing that they will announce something on Oct. 12 instead of just doing it.
There are 14 pages so far in this thread.

I wish they would promote their current line of computers with the same amazing skill.

My guess for Oct. 12: bring more iMac and Nano designs in the current line of products.
New design for:
the 20G, the 60G iPods and the iBook ( the iPods look too "passé" next to the Nano and the iBook looks like a toy next to... a toy).

New Powerbooks worthy of their name with more goodies and a decrease in price. 

The end of the eMac.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

iBooks will NOT get redesigned, not with updates so recently


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

ISTN, I may be proven wrong tomorrow but even with the last updates, the iBooks are behind the times in hardware and design for their asking price in the portable market. 
I wish Apple could morph the iBook into a portable iMac.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Why would they waste money before the intel books - when they will have to be redesigned (at least internally) anyway? the iBooks are round the low end so they'll be some of the first to get updated.

HIGHLY unlikely, but i'm not eliminating the option.


----------



## asylus (Oct 7, 2005)

To update the iBook would make the iBook even less differentiated from the PowerBook, which I can't see getting anymore juice - too hot! I'm thinking the Intel conversion will be the next update the portables see. I hope so, anyway, as I only just bought my PB a couple ofmonths ago...

iPod and dual-core G5 concept still seem the most plausible, though I wouldn't mind seeing something entirely new. Set top box PVR/media center? The return of the Newton?

Whee!

://asylus


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

2 new iPods, 4 new macs, and one more thing...

something new. The dual core G5 probably wont be til MWSF.


----------



## logcomet (Jun 11, 2004)

I like the iPVR announcement idea. That would be awesome. Tivo-like ability but the integration and ease of use of the mac. Networkable etc etc. I've already bought one in my head.

Another great idea is the redevelopment of AutoCAD for mac (or at least the development for the new upcoming X86 macs). A mac version would shake up the design/consulting industry. Imagine how many PC only design firms (including mine) would start considering using the Macintosh again. Most of the consultants I know soley use PC's because of this limitation. Now that would be a big 'one more thing' announcement (unfortunatly probably a long shot, but you never know - anyway Steve Jobs should make lobbying Autodesk one of his top priorities IMHO).

I really don't think it will be a revamped ipod. Too many changes lately - it's got to be something that will move at christmas time. A new idea.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

sammy said:


> Here's a way out idea. What if the one more thing is, Part A:the settling of the Beatles' Apple records lawsuit.


Just settling with the Beatles and getting an exclusive on their music for the iTMS would be worth a big splashy media event. It's my favourite of the possibilities mentioned so far, even if it's (sadly) not very likely at this point.


----------



## asylus (Oct 7, 2005)

logcomet said:


> ...it's got to be something that will move at christmas time.


That's the one aspect to consider that makes me think it _will_ be an iPod.

://asylus


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Jobs has always criticized a portable video device as being too limited in its use, and I agree. Where Apple has been suspiciously quiet on -- and where everyone seems to have not asked Apple much about due to the iPod _portable_ phenom, is the iPVR; the Living Room Mac. This needs a solid, usable solution, and we all know Apple can deliver that... although Airport Express is less-than-stellar in its current iteration. This manner of content delivery is definitely the future, and its nascent beginnings with TiVo needs better ease-of-use... and so does Microsoft's constant efforts at it.

It is _almost_ the right time to introduce this and, thanks to the iPod, Apple has the public's and media's ear to move the ball, Big Time.


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

Well it seems that Think Secret is now going back on what they said before and are stating that a iPod video is going to be released tomorrow.

Does it bother anyone else that they seem to always make blanketing statements and flip flop so much. I know it is a rumors site, but the way they do it, no matter what happens they can quote a previous article on the site and say they predicted it.
I dunno maybe I'm still bitter I didn't get any turkey this year.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Jobs has said a video iPod is not in the works; and it was just 3 weeks ago when he said it, so I'm going out on a limb here and saying no to the video iPod.

I expect updates to the Apple displays or if anything video, it will be an enhanced display. That's my conservative prediction. My wild prediction is something along the lines of a PVR; the extension of the "Digital Life" concept to another home appliance.

I don't see "video" being too wild to be part of the announcement, but I don't see how that automatically means "iPod". I think the iPods will be just as they are now.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

Where can we get a minute-by-minute update of the keynote? 

I am so excited...can't wait to catch it on Quicktime tomorrow night.

(I am leaning towards the speculation of a PVR-type box based on the Mac Mini...)


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Live updates will probably be hard to find - it's easy to get them at Apple Expo, MWSF, and WWDC, because those events are scheduled well in advance and have keynote attendees who aren't members of the press. The September and October special events were press-only invitations, and not all of them will be doing live updates. I'd anticipate coverage from iLounge, MacCentral, and/or MacNN though.

I personally doubt any kind of PVR box. Beyond some new iPod flavour (whether it's the 40/80 GB bump or something more), it may just be a pro lineup update of some kind.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

I'm going to throw my completely speculative 2 cents in.

Based on the visual cues and past comments, I think we can only truly expect one of two things....

The iTheatre (or iTheater) home entertainment system. All these technologies taking over the living room. TiVo like, in that it uses a souped up mac mini as the hub and all sorts of Apple type peripherals from speakers to Video screens as a TV to iPod integration for music, streamed over airport express-like to every room in the house.

Either that, or the inevitable announcement of Apple taking over the world by activating the secret embedded chip in every iPod device to control our minds in preparation for the landing of the Alien Fleet™ from Steve Jobs home planet.

...

Well, I think these are more likely that a an iPod Video...


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

gordguide said:


> Jobs has said a video iPod is not in the works; and it was just 3 weeks ago when he said it, so I'm going out on a limb here and saying no to the video iPod.
> 
> I expect updates to the Apple displays or if anything video, it will be an enhanced display. That's my conservative prediction. My wild prediction is something along the lines of a PVR; the extension of the "Digital Life" concept to another home appliance.
> 
> ...


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

Haha everybody is jumping on my Mac Media Center edition idea I see 

Today, the conference I was participating involved Kelly Goto from goto media and while she was talking about mobile photo blogging, she showed us her BT enabled camera phone with internet access. She took a pic and uploaded her site on the fly. While showing that, she showed me how she can control her itunes on her powerbook with the BT phone (it was like a remote) and I said this would be very nice if Apple had some sort o Media Center Edition with BT remote that the remote can very well be someone's own BT phone.




http://www.gotomobile.com/


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey...how about a black shuffle?


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

enaj said:


> Hey...how about a black shuffle?


Two words.

'Spray paint' 

(What? There is no screen!!! How hard can it be for a DIY paint job?)


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Sony Tiger cam. Hd camcorder with apple interface / software bundle


----------



## harrydude (May 17, 2005)

--


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

I'm putting all my money against the chances of a home theatre system.

For god's sake people, just get a mini and a wireless keyboard and mouse set and BAM, you have a media center - I don't know whats so difficult to comprehend, Is it too expensive? Well it's cheaper than any other media center PC out there.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

http://www.engadget.com will have updates during the conference.

apple will also be having a conference with BBC in London tommorow at the same time as the west coast conference (this has been mentioned in the thinksecret update) which may also add to the video possibilities for the "new" ipod.

just over 12 hours to go now..............

im going to sleep//////


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

PirateMyke said:


> and about the clothes... Steve Job's will most DEFINITELY wear Blue Jeans, a Black Belt and this Traditional Black Shirt!!!


Actualy, he never wears a belt. Ever 

audiodan, you're new to the Macworld, little dude. if you "knew" Steve Jobs, you'd know that he would NEVER go for anything gimmicky in his clothing department.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

i stole this name said:


> For god's sake people, just get a mini and a wireless keyboard and mouse set and BAM, you have a media center - I don't know whats so difficult to comprehend,


There's A LOT MORE to a living room media consumption solution than how you describe it. To quote Jobs, "it's the software, stupid". I myself have a mini, a DVI to composite adaptor and the Keyspan Digital Media Remote. I can play DVDs on my TV and control iTunes remotely with all that hardware, but there's no Elgato EyeTV solution at my place (nor widely accepted), nor is there a convenient and dependable way to get movies and TV shows streamed.

Remember this: Apple didn't INVENT the portable MP3 player. Nor did they INVENT online music retail distribution. They DID, however, make it all work seamlessly, established more attractive usage rights than what existed before, and marketed the hell out of it. These things -- particularly the first two points (ease of use and decent usage rights) are crucial.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

*Canadian Reality Check*

Let's say that a video iPod is announced today, what content would you expect for it?

1) Would you PAY to download a music video from the ITMS? With the way that the labels are whining about album costs, I can't see them jumping for joy over apple selling music videos

2) Movies - That would be great, but it would be a slow rollout.. Getting licensing deals with all the studios for ALL the countries that the iTunes Music store is in would take quite a while. Does anyone remember all the complaining about the lack of a Canadian Music Store?

Just my two cents


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

I strongly doubt the claims of a video iPod.

The tech isn't any more ready than the market is.

My PSP and iBook play videos on the go just fine thank you.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I don't _think_ it'll be a videoPod, either. Despite people thinking they want one, there are just a limited range of feasable usage scanrios for such a device, and the screensize would suck. And, as mentioned, the media content has to be there.

I really wish for that living room solution, however.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

All I'm wishing for is a price drop on the dual G5s with the roll-out of updated machines. More bang for the buck...which BTW, is burning a hole in my pocket.

I've been dilly-dallying about getting a new dual G5 for the last few months, I don't want to wait for January and I don't want an Intel G5 in its first incarnation. So I hope the rumours of updated G5s is true.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

i stole this name said:


> I strongly doubt the claims of a video iPod.
> 
> The tech isn't any more ready than the market is.
> 
> My PSP and iBook play videos on the go just fine thank you.


Agreed.

IF a video iPod cam out, it would have to be a heck of a product to make me stop using my PSP.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

*Video Ipod picture*

Here it is folks............or maybe not, lol


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... gordeguide ... how do you envision the displays being enhanced, the design is just over a year old? ..."

It's just a hunch I have. Although the industrial design of the 20 and 23 is about a year old, and there's a change in connectivity, (to DVI from ADC) these are really the same displays Apple has been selling for 3 years.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Or perhaps...










It sure is a great ad for ipodlounge, isn't it?


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

Think Secret has been updated again.....

www.thinksecret.com


parousia

the powermacs keep getting further away  I dont know, but I sure hope they come out today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

From MacObserver:

[12:49 PM] As it turns out, no live updating will be permitted during the event. We will have a wrap-up to post as soon as the event is over. Stay tuned, and we'll keep you posted here as to when that will be.


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.engadget.com/


new imacs-- thinner. 

new ipods-- video.


...whatever....

always the best for last, though, right?


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

engadget updates every few minutes, btw, so refresh often!!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Summarized on MacRumors.com - October 12th Media Event

News
Apple's managed to block most of the Mac web from updating live. We tip a hat to Apple for finding a location without cellphone or wireless access. Here's information gathered thus far.

Live updates available from MacNews.de and StuffMagazine.

New iMac, new Video iPod, new Apps.

- iMac: faster, larger disk, built in iSight. Includes FrontRow (app)
- iPod: 30GB/60GB with Video - realtime decoding of MPEG4 and H.264. 260,000 colors. Video out.
- FrontRow and PhotoBooth Apps.
- 30GB iPod: $299 - 31% thinner than current 20GB; - 60GB iPod: $399.
- New iPods avail next week. Comes with case
- iMac: $1299 for 17" model with 1.5GHz, $1799 for 20" model with 2.1GHz
- iTunes 6 to be released
- Front Row - comes with new iMacs. Lets you enjoy video/music/pictures from sofa. Everything still displayed on iMac screen. iPod-like remote. 6 button remote.
- Photobooth - appears to be slide show application.
- Music Videos. 2000 available to buy. $1.99 each.
- Can "gift" music to other people. Peer reviews and recommendation service.
- Videos have Digital Rights Management built in. Can play on up to 5 computers.
- You will be able to buy TV shows from iTunes Music Store. $1.99 per episode. ABC on board (Desperate Housewives, Lost)


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

it would be funny to see all these geeky reporter-types running in and out of the building, text-messaging apple geek HQ...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Anyone know what the video out might be?? miniDVi......??


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Apple Is Back Up!!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

iTunes 6 isn't showing up in SW update. But it's availale @ Apple.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Apple.ca is up and showing all the new goodies in the store,
Including the new Video iPod, The site is sluggish though.


----------

